# HELP? - I am about to puke!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay guys... I've been having alot of things goin on in life... but seriously.. this is by far the most disgusting and shocking scene I've seen! I am about to puke...

I was on my computer moments ago just browsing the web... as usually, I looked over at my tank and saw one of my flagtails looked pretty odd! Guess what? He's missing a whole EYEBALL WITH THE EYE SOCKET ALL GONE!!!
I can literally stick my whole finger in there... he's still swimming and eating...!

I have no clue what happened or how it happened.. no visible blood, just white skin i guess! I am starting to sweat and feel like I'm going to puke, by far the worst thing I've seen... and it ain't something I can look at!

Seriously, what should i do? And is there ANYONE out there that wants him? TAKE HIM NOW! I'm almost about to euthanize him as I am seriouly seroiusly seriously about to puke!

I am more than certain it's that my senegalus bichir attacked him, as he's the only aggression in the tank!

Anyone, TAKE HIM, it's free! I'm not even sure the heck to do with him!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

first you need to take some deep breaths.....
then try to relax...
if he is swimming around fine i'm sure he will be ok.
i might add a bit of salt or melafix to the water incase of infection.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have goosebumps and feel sick like im about to puke thinking about it right now!
I am SERIOUSLY about to throw him out! Call me cruel, call me wutever, dun care, I am seriously sick! Pls oh pls someone take him!!!


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

guy its 2:26 am no one is gonna take it atm so u gotta keep it or kill it do what u want...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is he? I will be able to take him if you can meet in surrey. I don't mind a 1 eyed fish as long as he is still eating and what not. I just don't want to drive all the way out to you. Better giving him to me rather than killing him or taking him to the LFS.


----------



## onyx (Aug 9, 2010)

wow dude, that lil guy you have there is a keeper 
to be eating and strutting around his/her battle scars >.<
** Adz1 "salt or melafix" that would be a good plain..**
and ya that stuff does happen Meh. well at least he/she 
still has one eye that's no reason to kill your fish I'm sure 
that someone will make room for that lil trooper in there 
Tank.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i have 3 one eyed fish. i figure it happened on my watch, my fish for life so there r plenty people don't mind it. It should heal up nice with some salt or such. take him to snow. my breeding male angel has a cloudy eye for a while now. as long as they can see food and wont starve your fish should lead a long life.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

If u don't mind coming to aldy I'll take him


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I hate to say it... damaged eye or blind... completely fine with me! But a hole big enough that fits my finger, i really don't have a strong stomach for it!
Snow, I'll PM you! I definitely don't want to kill him, I can meet you somewhere in Surrey if you like.
Btw, melafix has been added to the tank just in case.
He's swimming and eating, i checked this morning, and doing the same usual chasing around with the bigger flagtail, otherwise, he's kinda be swimming around in and out of the plants, I think he's really not use to using only one eye. The guy's not big nor is he too small. He's about 3" i guess?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you back.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> i have 3 one eyed fish. i figure it happened on my watch, my fish for life so there r plenty people don't mind it. It should heal up nice with some salt or such. take him to snow. my breeding male angel has a cloudy eye for a while now. as long as they can see food and wont starve your fish should lead a long life.


I feel the same. I made a long term comitment to my Chocolate Cichlid when I got her. She has a bum eye all cloudy and white and zombie looking and now she has some depth perception issues when feeding but hey.... I knew she would live up to 20 years so I care for a special needs fish.
Since I accidentally killed her partner its the least I could do for her.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

It's not that he's heartless and wants to really kill the fish or doesn't want to commit. It's that he physically can't. It's like when some people see blood and faint...it's not that they want to faint. Or when someone hears/sees someone puke and end up puking in response. Certain sights, sounds, textures, and other sensory perceptions create psychological, emotional and in this case physical reactions.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

gwcana said:


> It's not that he's heartless and wants to really kill the fish or doesn't want to commit. It's that he physically can't. It's like when some people see blood and faint...it's not that they want to faint. Or when someone hears/sees someone puke and end up puking in response. Certain sights, sounds, textures, and other sensory perceptions create psychological, emotional and in this case physical reactions.


i understand, just saying lots of people don't mind. not judging.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for understanding! I am one of the types that can't look at blood for too long!
I've taken my best friend to the hospital once when we were 17 or so.. he wuz in a motorcycle accident... he wouldn't show me how bad it wuz until we got to the hospital.. and once he showed me, the last thing I heard was someone calling "Nurse, we have another one" and someone caught me before i fell! LOL! That's how bad I am! No strong stomach and can't take that much of the gruesome stuff... I don't even watch Saw ~.~"


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Btw... if anyone' wondering... i was going to meet up with Snow today... unfortunately... the trooper was found dead under the UV Sterillizer next to a garden of plants!

I talked to few others... and witht he pictures seen... it should of been clear that he wouldn't of survived!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

awww poor little guy. r.i.p.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am sorry


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Thanks for understanding! I am one of the types that can't look at blood for too long!
> I've taken my best friend to the hospital once when we were 17 or so.. he wuz in a motorcycle accident... he wouldn't show me how bad it wuz until we got to the hospital.. and once he showed me, the last thing I heard was someone calling "Nurse, we have another one" and someone caught me before i fell! LOL! That's how bad I am! No strong stomach and can't take that much of the gruesome stuff... I don't even watch Saw ~.~"


I am the opposite. I can pretty much take anything and deal with it. Split my finger open on a bandsaw in high school and wasn't as freaked as my buddy who watched me do it. Probably why my work uses me for First Aid as well.

Sorry about your fish though.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! It's upsetting... as I got this as an anniversary present to make a flagtail only tank! He wuz one of my first... =( I didn't want him to die... no matter how disgusted i was!

Sigh... just praying that everyone's gonna be fine and no more of this wierd stuff happening!


----------

